# Eclipse 4 RCP Training



## vogella (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

inzwischen habe ich mein Eclipse RCP Training auf Eclipse 4.2 upgegraded.

Eclipse 4 RCP training

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------

